# Reserve Employment Opportunities



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2013)

Reserve Employment Opportunities
www.forces.gc.ca

Class B positions available to serving Reservists who meet the required criteria as stated for each employment opportunity can be found at:


http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/reo-oer/index.aspx

(Link good as of 2013-12-08)

NOTE:

If you are not already a trained Reservist, these opportunities do NOT apply to you.


----------



## mariomike (15 Feb 2018)

CAF EMPLOYMENT EQUITY REGULATIONS OFFICER
http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/reo-oer/en/details.aspx?positionnumber=O-32440

Closing Date: 12-MAR-2018


----------



## BeyondTheNow (16 Feb 2018)

Posted to the ‘RMS Clerk’ FB group. The posting has document with full details attached.



> Class B, HRA/FSA Permanent position available! SPREAD THE WORD!
> 
> BE A PART OF OUR TEAM AND CONTRIBUTE TO THE GROWING AND EVENTFUL HISTORY OF THE LINCOLN & WELLAND REGIMENT!
> 
> ...


----------

